# Mothership Fishing Trip



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I've only fished a couple of times in the last few weeks, but it has been red hot when I managed to get out in the creeks. 

This weekend a couple of buddies and I set out on our once postponed long weekend aboard the "Diduwanna". We left Friday morning and headed north on the ICW toward Amelia Island and Fernandina, about a 2.5 hour run.










We already had our anchorage picked out, a wide area just north of the Nassau River near some good fishing creeks. As soon as we dropped the hook and ate lunch, we set out after the fish. 










Unfortunately, the passing front had really turned off the fishing, so we threw the cast net to see what else we could dredge up. By then the cocktail hour had arrived so we paddled back to the bar for a few rounds of libations. Before things got too serious we needed to get on with dinner preps since we were having guests.

John and Nancy arrived with 2 gallons of stone crab claws and two bottles of wine to go with our filet mignon, mashed potatoes, salad and carrot cake. It was a $100 meal anywhere in the civilized world, and we didn't even have to wear shoes.



















Saturday morning greeted us with less wind and beautiful skies. Fishing was still slow, but I managed a big flounder on a fox clouser which joined mojo chicken for dinner. 










Our friend and fishing guide, David Borries stopped by Saturday afternoon for a few beers and lies.



















We wrapped up another session of fishing with a beautiful sunset...










and a single malt toast to a fine day...










Sunday after breakfast a collective meeting of the minds decided to pack it in and head south. We were accompanied along the ICW by a number of cruisers heading south for the winter.










What a great weekend--no stress, excellent food, and good company. Oh yeah, so we didn't catch a bunch of fish. Sometimes, not often but occasionally, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Single Malt!









You're my hero!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Bartender! Bartender! There's a fly in my drink!

Shhhhh! Otherwise everyone else will want one too.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Canoeman, now that's the life! Sounds like a great time. Not sure if there is anything that tops stone crabs, flounder and a cold one on a boat. 

Thanks for sharing. 

-T


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Good times Woody!!! Those silhouette pics are beautiful.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Aaron.

Tom, the claws were a pleasant surprise but we sure had a hell of a mess to clean up when we were done.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

What a great mini-vacation.  And I think this definitely qualifies as a macroskiff report. ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like you had a great trip. I am jealous!


----------

